# 826 shear pins



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

I took the pins off today so I can spin the augers on the shaft after greasing. I don’t see any grove on the pins. They don’t look like can be sheared easily. They are identical to the photo of the new pins. Does anyone know are they shear pins or just regular pins ?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not all pins have those grooves, The strength of the metal is the important part and if no grooves will still sheer when needed.


----------



## 1032JDeere$ (Dec 21, 2017)

*not sheer pins just bolts*

826 john deers just use bolts no sheer pins . the 1971-89 26 and 32 inch deere made machines are brutal machines


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Brutal yes, but I'd still put sheer pins in there.


----------

